# black lighting



## morelia (Apr 17, 2010)

hello all i am new to these forums and was looking around and thought i would see how many fellow scorpion hunters are on here? 
i live in Arizona which is a wonderful state for scorpion hunting i have found them in places ranging from frozen hillsides to the bottom of the grand canyon   [ i hike and backpack a fair bit and have been many places within the state ]   and as far as black lights go i love scorpion hunters products their tough maglite housing is a life saver considering i have dropped mine down a hill into a creek lol  and it still works fine but i love blacking lighting since you don't just get to see scorpions i have encountered different animals ranging from snakes and frogs to elk and mountain lions [ the mountain lion was one of my most heart pounding encounters lol ] but i have a outlook on life that is like if life is worth living then it is worth risking lol i am also rather fond of venomous snakes but that would be getting off subject


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 17, 2010)

If I lived anywhere near you I'd be up for it.  I live in Michigan, at the moment, though - not particularly known for its invertebrate species or herp fauna, unfortunately. I used to find scorpions in Italy - fascinating creatures. Next year I may move down to New Mexico. One of my goals is to track a wild puma as well. Have a good hunt this year.


----------

